# Best source for multiple color plastisol transfers?



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

I use Versatranz for my single color stuff but I don't like how you have to have a 1 pt outline in one of the colors for their multi-color transfers.

Can anyone recommend somewhere else?

Thanks.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

We offer Eliminator as a transfer option that will add clear as the backing, so the 1 point outline is not visible. The charge ro Eliminator is only $20 per order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Versatrans said:


> We offer Eliminator as a transfer option that will add clear as the backing, so the 1 point outline is not visible.



It's still visible.

What's the point of this 1 point outline anyway? It seems like a stupid rule. You're the only one in the industry that has it.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, I tried it before, and now I?ve got a few hundred sheets that are unusable with it. Definitely clearly visible, which is really disappointing as I love your single color stuff and it would be nice to have a one stop source. 



Versatrans said:


> We offer Eliminator as a transfer option that will add clear as the backing, so the 1 point outline is not visible. The charge ro Eliminator is only $20 per order.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

If I can't make this severe limitation to their multi-color transfers work, I use a different supplier.

For example, nothing stopping you from creating your own wider outline in your art to which they add another 1 point to. This way at least it wont look like a registration error.


----------



## TrueNorthGear (Sep 27, 2005)

For multi-color artwork, they use one of the colors as an "underbase" that creates a 1 pt outline. With Eliminator as a clear underbase, is the 1 pt outline still added in one of the design colors?

Can someone explain what Eliminator does?

Thanks.


----------



## Versatrans (Aug 14, 2007)

Eliminator adds clear as the backing color, so the 1 point outline will be clear, and not visible.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

TrueNorthGear said:


> Can someone explain what Eliminator does?


1. It adds to the cost of your transfers.

2. It creates a frosty (definitely not clear or invisible) 1 point outline around your image. Making the image look worse than a 1 point underbase outline.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

splathead said:


> 1. It adds to the cost of your transfers.
> 
> 2. It creates a frosty (definitely not clear or invisible) 1 point outline around your image. Making the image look worse than a 1 point underbase outline.


We now are doing the Eliminator free on jobs with 2 plus colors and have reduced the outline to a 1/4 point so it is not visible.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

danversatrans said:


> We now are doing the Eliminator free on jobs with 2 plus colors and have reduced the outline to a 1/4 point so it is not visible.


Upload a picture (up close). Let's have a look.

Can you also explain the rationale for it? You're the only one in the industry who does it. I mean seriously, what does 1/4 point do to the integrity of your transfer?


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

We use a propriety product that will only adhere to a wet substrate so backing the artwork in a single ink is necessary. This product gives our transfers the stretch and durability that is second to none. We wanted to make sure there was no possible chance of this product not sticking to the very edges of the design so the one point outline ensured that. Was it overkill , maybe but it has worked. Now with the new Eliminator Propriety product we are able to reduce that outline to a 1/4 point. I put the dime and quarter in the second picture to give you some perspective to how small this print is . That image also has over 20 washes on it.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Thanks for this. I love your transfers, I really do. But it's still visible.

Hopefully, one day, you'll start applying this with a full choke. Until then, if I buy multi color transfers from you I will play with my artwork and use one of the ink colors as a backing as mentioned in my earlier post above.


----------



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Definitely looks a lot better than the 1 pt outline but, as splathead pointed out, it is still visible and especially around points and thinner lines.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

It doesn't seem to be an issue with our customers, we do thousands of orders a week with the Eliminator . Plus the stretch it has , once pressed offsets any disadvantages of the clear showing a little. But understand your concerns and appreciate your opinions


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

danversatrans said:


> It doesn't seem to be an issue with our customers


We are your customers. And it's an issue.


----------



## danversatrans (Aug 1, 2017)

Well that's a good point..... and I am working on a solution for customers than do have an issue with it


----------



## dinmj (Jun 26, 2017)

You can use off set printing for the artwork and the screen discharge for the artwork shape. Now, product quality is available and last up to 30 to 40 washes.


----------

